# Hello to All...first post



## Henderson (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello everyone...first time posting on MT...been reading threads for a while and there seems to be a very wide range of discussion (style and philosphies)...I am a student under Sensei Bob Cook studying Daishizen Goju-Ryu and Serrada Escrima.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum.  I know there are a few Goju-Ryu guys on the board.  Hope you find this as interesting as the rest of us do.  TW


----------



## Scout_379 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello! And Welcome! Hope you enjoy this place as much as much as the rest of us...which is a lot.








PS...
*looks around discreetly*

...beware the MT addicts...

EDIT: TW! i was being original! I swear i thought i was the first post!


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2004)

sometimes...maybe too much...........naw....not possible


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome Henderson.  Happy posting!


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya Henderson. Great to have you on board!!!  Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  On behalf of the staff, we hope you enjoy the forums.

 -Michael


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2004)

I second that!


----------



## Trent (Sep 27, 2004)

Greetings, good to see you on.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello, welcome to martial talk


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Enson (Sep 27, 2004)

welcome! this place is the best place to be when you are at work! hee hee!


----------



## bignick (Sep 27, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> welcome! this place is the best place to be when you are at work! hee hee!


obviously....doing your job is way too overrated


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 27, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Henderson...Welcome!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi henderson!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2004)

Ditto all of the above 

Welcome~!


~Tess


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello henderson.  Good to see you here.:ultracool


----------

